# Naben-Teilkreis



## Dr.Hasi (14. Oktober 2004)

Hallo, habe jetzt mal angefangen selbst zu zentrieren und nun wollte ich dann mal die erste felge selbst komplett alles einspeichen. dafür brauche ich die maße von der nabe und die muss ich messen. nur verstehe ich nicht was der Naben-Teilkreis ist und wie man ihn misst!
bitte helft mir!
danke Flo


----------



## BommelMaster (14. Oktober 2004)

durchmesser des Kreises, auf dem sich die Löcher befinden


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Levelboss (14. Oktober 2004)

Ich benutze zur Berechnung der Speichenlänge Spocalc.
Man kann sich die Exceldatei hier kostenlos runterladen.
Auf der Seite ist auch erklärt, wie man Nabe und Felge ausmisst.


----------



## Dr.Hasi (14. Oktober 2004)

hm alles klar und was is dann der unterschied zwischen teilkreis und Abstand Flansch?
und Ø-Speichenloch das ist die göße der löcher?
danke für hilfe,
ich und meine blöden fragen 
flo


----------



## Raimund-Aut (15. Oktober 2004)

Schau mal da rein:

http://www.dtswiss.com/

Folge dem Link: Spokes Calculator

Dort gibt es eine riesen Database an Felgen und Naben und du brauchst nichts mehr zu messen. Wähl einfach Felge und Nabe aus einer Liste aus und du bekommst die genaue Speichenlänge ausgerechnet.   

Ø-Speichenloch ist der Speichenlochdurchmesser

Der "Abstand Flansch" ist der Abstand von der Nabenmitte zur Mitte des Flansches. 


Mfg

Raimund


----------

